# Hu!



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Tried doing something a little more detailed and natural, and I botched up by painting the fish first, next time I'll save the subject for last. lol


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

nice i love it


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Lovin' it. The grass background frames Hu so nicely. And look at those pectoral fins! Very well done.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

tried again, only Jade (SIP) was my model


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

btw, thanks for the compliments, everyone!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Syriiven's Tatsu


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

awesome drawings:-D your a great artist


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

That is awesome Skyewillow. You got Tatsu down really well too. Very nice.


----------

